# Thanksgiving sale for bike gear?



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering, do we have any thanksgiving sales in any LBSs in Seattle?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Performance has 20% off most stuff. 9AM-2PM 11/25 - 11/27


----------



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

Sammamish Valley Cycle has what looks like a good sale:
$%#[email protected]
Tried to post the link but because I'm a rookie, I need to post thrice more to post links. 
$%#[email protected]


Also REI is opening at 8am on Friday at certain stores.

Hope this helps


----------

